# sharknado or sharktopus



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Both big threats to us all. But which is more dangerous? 

http://thatwasabitmental.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/sharktopus2d.jpg


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Threat level - 0

Cowboy up!
View attachment 2481


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Crap! But http://www.gearfuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/dino-shark.jpg


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Threat level - 0
> 
> Cowboy up!
> View attachment 2481


Ole Putin can ride!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd rather take my chances against one freak shark than have the bastages falling out of the sky!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There is some evidence that megalodons could still be alive in the deep oceans of the world. These are the ancestors of the great white and are big enough to swallow a large great white whole. It is easy to deal with - just don't go in or on the ocean. 

BTW: there isn't a boat big enough!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Although dim-witted and slow, the recently discovered Obamasaurus Rex is feared because of its immense size and power.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Although dim-witted and slow, the recently discovered Obamasaurus Rex is feared because of its immense size and power.
> 
> View attachment 2485


Do not worry about Obamasaurus Rex. I heard Dick Cheney was out hunting them this weekend.


----------



## ted (Feb 15, 2016)

interesting post!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

ted said:


> interesting post!


What the hell is wrong with you. Do you have a OLD thread fetish? 2013 thread about nothing needs to be bumped?

And then all you write is "interesting post" WTF you need to be taken out by the barn and have your ass beat! Yeah welcome to the site you idiot!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> What the hell is wrong with you. Do you have a OLD thread fetish? 2013 thread about nothing needs to be bumped?
> 
> And then all you write is "interesting post" WTF you need to be taken out by the barn and have your ass beat! Yeah welcome to the site you idiot!


Albeit much more harsh than I would have put it, there does seem to be a tinge on this one. A post from 2013 with no real merit or value to begin with is resurrected into a necro-post for the sake of a meaningless editorial in the form of "Interesting post." I too find myself querying the carnal intercourse! Merely for the sake of increasing post count perhaps?


----------



## ted (Feb 15, 2016)

found a lot of useful and interesting information, I am pleased to join your community!!!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Ted the Teddy Bear is smoking <///////////////> again .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dammit Ted, is all you came prepared to do here is dig up an old thread started by BeefBallsBerry .... about a stupid movie? By the way, what ever happened to ole' Beefballs? :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Spam reported.


----------

